# Grimshaw Baxter & Jj Eliott



## m cruickshank (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## m cruickshank (Dec 15, 2012)

this was my grandfathers pocket watch, he carried it through WW1 battle of the Somme and it worked well untill i dropped it in water in 1953, i was 3yrs old then and one of the worst things i ever did, the movement turns free on the winder but the balance wheel will not spin, the ceramic face is in mint condition , all the lettering is perfect as it came out of the showroom all those years ago, can you guys tell me if parts are available 'ie' glass, hands and gears for the movement cal 528, thank you.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is wonderful! Given the provenance of this watch and what it went through, it would be amazing to see it working again. Good luck!


----------



## m cruickshank (Dec 15, 2012)

AVO said:


> That is wonderful! Given the provenance of this watch and what it went through, it would be amazing to see it working again. Good luck!


thank you, if i can find the correct parts i'll do my best to get it running after all these years.


----------

